

Choose your own salary / company loyalty - teddyuk
https://logbook.hanno.co/choose-your-own-salary

======
alexzoltano
Why not use something like PayScale.com which crowdsources salary data so you
know what the market is paying in real-time? It takes into account location,
skills, and experience, for example, so it'll tell you the pay for your
specific jobs.

Disclaimer: I work at PayScale but this scenario is a reason why we're
building this service.

------
Some-Random_Guy
I quit reading when the suggestion of dependents (children) factoring into the
equation was raised. I also believe salary data should be more transparent but
feel that arbitrary assigning people skill levels isn't the right approach.

